# Back and forth on what to do...



## stickman.walks (Aug 4, 2011)

I opened a Tumblr blog and I purchased a .com for my name and directed the Tumblr to the .com address and technically, all is up and working fine.

I have amassed about 1000 photographs in the last few months. Most are things I see from foot trips and exploring around different towns and areas. They definitely fall more within the realm of documentary style stuff or fine art photography.

So I am wondering where to go from here - in a sane, focused manner. Sure I see many photographers who dump everything they have on their blog/website and organize it into either categories such as architecture, landscape, people, models, diary. And I also see photographers who create project pages, as if they were an online exhibition, let`s sway for example `You Win Some, You Lose Some` and within that are 8-15 photos that they feel work with that theme. 

With so many photos on hand and knowing I want to be picky and careful, and not just dump 1000 photos on my page, I am looking for some genuine guidance on what I should and should`t do with this page. 

With Tumblr, everything you upload to it all goes on the main page, so project/classifiable pages are essential. There`s no doubt about that in my mind. But I was thinking perhaps my homepage (this Tumblr page) really should be more focused, such as listing a handful of project pages, and then the obligatory about page, contact page, and maybe prints page (for selling) and maybe a diary page where I can put the remainders that didn`t make it into a project.

Or with all those extra photos, so you think I should just make a second or third Tumblr blog (without .com) and put them on there and try to leave my website as clean as possible.

I guess it`s easy to look at a someone successful like the ever popular/hated TR who`s website has been down for a year+, and just has hundreds and hundreds of photos on his Tumblr page. Though of course his pro work is shown at Art Partners.

For someone looking to make a future in documentary style or fine arts stuff - or just perhaps whatever suits my fancy in front of my lens - what should I do or should`t I.

Please help guide a novice.

Thanks.


----------



## SkyBlue (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not an expert.

IMHO don't lay down your cards. You can start with a WP blog. Tell your readers more about your work. 
Showcase your strengths, feature one 'story' at a time by then you can categorize your 'flavours'.
Check out other photography sites, be inspired. 

Hope this helps! 

Cheers!


----------



## e.rose (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe I'm confused as to your intent... but you want to use *TUMBLR* as your main website?  Why?  Out of all the blog layouts to choose from, that seems like a poor decision to me.

Like you said, you can't really organize anything on there...

I agree with going with a Wordpress blog, if anything.


----------

